# Redfin in LBG



## Merchant (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi guys,

Its been a while since I have written anything but I was planning on heading out onto LBG before my Fish finder blew up, however I just want to know if the Redfin are on the chew??? I have seen that the water temp is 18 degrees and I think they are just out of spawning so seems like a good time to drop a line....any info if its worth it will be great.

ummmm also has anyone got a free fish finder that hasn't blown up ha ha ha

cheers for your help


----------



## Merchant (Apr 9, 2013)

Cheers for the replies...


----------

